# Como comprobar STK4172II quemado



## DeViLmOnO (Abr 3, 2009)

que onda quiesiera que me pudieran ayudar con un problema de un amplificadro realizado con un stk4172II, el problema es que el amplificador estaba trabajando bien pero de un momento a otro un canal dejo de reproducir musica y empexo a reproducir un tono como de 60hz y el otro empezo a como que entrecortarse y a sonar muy feo, segun yo el problema es el stk, me gustaria que me dijeran alguna forma de comprobar que el stk se descompuso. espero sus respuestas...


----------



## sobrituning (Dic 16, 2009)

Pues posiblemente sea eso el stk quemado, remplazalo y si el problema persigue escribelo e intentaremos ayudarte.PD: podias subir el circuito esque voy a realizar este ampli, si puede ser la pcb en modo espejo te lo agradeceria hasta la muerte(esque mi impresora no imprime en modo espejo y es una jodienda)Adios


----------

